# Might be goodbye



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I might be deactivated and if so goodbye all. It’s been real and it’s been fun.
I was on a double delivery for Pizza Hut. When I accepted the second order it said three miles, but it turned out to be eight. I called support to adjust my fare and they said "no" so I took the pizza back. While doing that I got a $14.75 Subway order. I picked that up and told them I returned the Pizza.
‘They unassigned the Subway order and told me to return it. I asked them to pay me for returning it and they refused so I refused to return it.
So long, Auf Wiedersang, Good Bye


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Now you’re stuck with a freezer…

JK. It’ll be fine. Stuff happens, it’s not like you’re a serial offender. Just carry on and see what happens. Do you only do one app?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Now you’re stuck with a freezer…
> 
> JK. It’ll be fine. Stuff happens, it’s not like you’re a serial offender. Just carry on and see what happens. Do you only do one app?


Lol. I love my freezer. And tonight I bought a heated jacket. 4° and blowing snow. Now I need heated socks and long John’s.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I can go back to Lyft if I have to. 
As Red Green says —. "I’m a man. I can change if I have to. I guess"


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Lol. I love my freezer. And tonight I bought a heated jacket. 4° and blowing snow. Now I need heated socks and long John’s.


Go for silk longjohns. Trust me. I won’t be without mine (I have three weights, but hardly ever need more than the lightweight). Used to be a company called “Winter Silks”, but I know they closed shop. Lemme see if I can find their stuff. I swear by them! And very comfy!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Go for silk longjohns. Trust me. I won’t be without mine (I have three weights, but hardly ever need more than the lightweight). Used to be a company called “Winter Silks”, but I know they closed shop. Lemme see if I can find their stuff. I swear by them! And very comfy!


I have some really nice silks from winter mountain biking. I’ll have to dig them up. And no, I’m not posting pictures. It would just make people offended or jealous.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Found some on Amazon! 

METWAY Silk Long Underwear Men's Silk Long Johns|2pc Thermal Underwear Set https://a.co/d/7AZ8SsF

Also, Land’s End has them.

I’m telling you - they’re amazing!!!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I think I got mine at lands end a decade ago. Great wicking base layer.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Atavar said:


> I might be deactivated and if so goodbye all.













Atavar said:


> It’s been real and it’s been fun.


Yeah but, it ain’t been real fun… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I might be deactivated and if so goodbye all. It’s been real and it’s been fun.
> I was on a double delivery for Pizza Hut. When I accepted the second order it said three miles, but it turned out to be eight. I called support to adjust my fare and they said "no" so I took the pizza back. While doing that I got a $14.75 Subway order. I picked that up and told them I returned the Pizza.
> ‘They unassigned the Subway order and told me to return it. I asked them to pay me for returning it and they refused so I refused to return it.
> So long, Auf Wiedersang, Good Bye


Tell them you have dementia, dyslexia, and diabetes. They might be afraid to deactivate you… lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Lol. I love my freezer. And tonight I bought a heated jacket. 4° and blowing snow. Now I need heated socks and long John’s.


Where do you live that it is that cold?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Where do you live that it is that cold?


Minnesota, but we tend not to call it cold until -20°F


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Where do you live that it is that cold?


4° is still above zero and livable, though I am surprised by all the "Leave at door" orders.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> 4° is still above zero and livable, though I am surprised by all the "Leave at door" orders.


I do not think people ever change those messages. Now that it is getting colder here, people seem to meet at the door more often, even with the leave at door message. The app alerts your arrival anyways.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

I applaud you OP for taking a stand. At least dinner was free.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

i shall take over now, i'm proud of you.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ok, it is -1°F now so it’s officially chilly.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

F30 LOLZ said:


> I applaud you OP for taking a stand. At least dinner was free.


Free dinner and hopefully no contract violations… 😁

(You should have kept the pizza too)…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

We’ll see, I wouldn’t expect to hear about contract violations until Monday. I’m sticking to my guns on "don’t drive for free".
LOL my completion rate actually went up. Do they list contract violations anywhere?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> We’ll see, I wouldn’t expect to hear about contract violations until Monday. I’m sticking to my guns on "don’t drive for free".
> LOL my completion rate actually went up. Do they list contract violations anywhere?


Contract violations show on ratings page I believe.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I might be deactivated and if so goodbye all. It’s been real and it’s been fun.
> I was on a double delivery for Pizza Hut. When I accepted the second order it said three miles, but it turned out to be eight. I called support to adjust my fare and they said "no" so I took the pizza back. While doing that I got a $14.75 Subway order. I picked that up and told them I returned the Pizza.
> ‘They unassigned the Subway order and told me to return it. I asked them to pay me for returning it and they refused so I refused to return it.
> So long, Auf Wiedersang, Good Bye


I'm thinking worst case scenario is a contract violation and a hit on your completion rate.
DD is good at screwing you for nothing, but situations like you describe, not so much.
Just keep going normally.
The support person might not even report it as you dexcribed for fear that he/she/they did not handle the situation properly and would rather downplay itl.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I hope so. I am rather new to DD and ignorant of what they mean or how many can accumulate.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I hope so. I am rather new to DD and ignorant of what they mean or how many can accumulate.


Keep us updated!
Put some loads under your belt.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Atavar said:


> I might be deactivated and if so goodbye all. It’s been real and it’s been fun.
> I was on a double delivery for Pizza Hut. When I accepted the second order it said three miles, but it turned out to be eight. I called support to adjust my fare and they said "no" so I took the pizza back. While doing that I got a $14.75 Subway order. I picked that up and told them I returned the Pizza.
> ‘They unassigned the Subway order and told me to return it. I asked them to pay me for returning it and they refused so I refused to return it.
> So long, Auf Wiedersang, Good Bye


I had a troublesome delivery similar recently. I stopped saw a random door. Took a picture dropped it off and moved on to other delivery. Client filed claim never got food. I showed my picture and said that’s where gps said to drop it offf. 1 violation out of thousand isn’t going to get you deactivated. I felt handling it my way was expedient vs calling and waiting on support.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I hope so. I am rather new to DD and ignorant of what they mean or how many can accumulate.


Weren’t you gloating about making it to top dasher status the other nite Atavar? See, it doesn’t pay to be at the top… how quickly you will fall 😉


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Tell them you have dementia, dyslexia, and diabetes. They might be afraid to deactivate you… lol


51/50


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Weren’t you gloating about making it to top dasher status the other nite Atavar? See, it doesn’t pay to be at the top… how quickly you will fall 😉


More like whining about it. I suspect top dasher and top earner are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Since you are still relatively new at DD, I think they will give you a fair amount of leeway. On one of my first deliveries, I couldn’t find the guy‘s apartment, buried in a maze of apartment buildings. He wouldn’t respond to my text or phone call. I got DD support by text through the app and they weren’t able to help. After about 40 minutes I got frustrated enough that I just put the food in my trunk, shut the app off and went home. Never heard anything from DD about it.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Since you are still relatively new at DD, I think they will give you a fair amount of leeway. On one of my first deliveries, I couldn’t find the guy‘s apartment, buried in a maze of apartment buildings. He wouldn’t respond to my text or phone call. I got DD support by text through the app and they weren’t able to help. After about 40 minutes I got frustrated enough that I just put the food in my trunk, shut the app off and went home. Never heard anything from DD about it.


Is that food still sitting in your trunk after all this time…? lol


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Is that food still sitting in your trunk after all this time…? lol


Nah…got home, had some for dinner and lunches for the next two days.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Is that food still sitting in your trunk after all this time…? lol


If it is I would like to get my hands on it
for lunch tomorrow !!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I might be deactivated and if so goodbye all. It’s been real and it’s been fun.
> I was on a double delivery for Pizza Hut. When I accepted the second order it said three miles, but it turned out to be eight. I called support to adjust my fare and they said "no" so I took the pizza back. While doing that I got a $14.75 Subway order. I picked that up and told them I returned the Pizza.
> ‘They unassigned the Subway order and told me to return it. I asked them to pay me for returning it and they refused so I refused to return it.
> So long, Auf Wiedersang, Good Bye


Unlikely. You’re not an experienced Delivery person until you have a few contract violations and deactivation warnings. I’ve had them on every platform.


----------

